# Kalms and Rescue Remedy to help with working?



## Carls305

Hi,

I am due to go back to work Saturday after signing myself off for a week because it was getting so hard for me to get through a day without breaking down :/ now my boss has said i've got to work 8 hours (10 and a half hours there) instead of the 4 I was meant to be doing and now i'm dreading it even more! I don't want to go back at all right now but SSP is hardly anything and I hate the fact that people are probably talking behind my back. 

Anyway, I've ordered some Kalms tablets to help me sleep and Rescue Remedy to help calm me down. I've used Rescue Remedy before when i've been nervous about flying but never used Kalms tablets.

Do you think either will help me not be so panicky at work? I work as a sales assistant in a shop in the middle of a shopping centre. I always see parents and children everywhere and I get really panicky when it gets busy. Also, sometimes I get stuck on the till with nothing to do and if I'm the only one on shop floor I can't leave and have 5 minutes to keep me sane! I feel trapped and my boss won't let me just do shop floor and stock room work.

I am really terrified about going back, is anyone else like this? I am mainly fine when i'm at home or with my partner but on my own I get really freaked out and it's so unlike me  So desperate for a little babba  

Any help would be great!

Carls xx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Hi Carls305,

I have felt the same way as you, very panicky, since I first started my IVF treatments. I too feel OK at home and when with my partner.

I think the Kalms are definately worth a go. I have been using some tablets called Quiet Life from Holland&Barrett and they seem to help better than anything else I have tried. They also help me sleep a lot better...I did try Nytol for sleeping but they didn't seem to work whatsoever.

Hope you are starting to feel better soon   xx


----------



## Carls305

Thank you, I will try Quiet Life if the Kalms are no help  x


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear Carls305
I think Rescue Remedy is great and well worth a try. (Haven't ever tried Kalms so don't know about them.)  However, would it also be worth seeing your GP and asking for some counselling to help you cope?    It is miserable when you feel so stressed and panicky about ttc (I've been there!) so if over-the-counter remedies don't work, please ask your GP for some help.  I personally also found acupuncture good for dealing with stress plus it can also help with ttc/IVF.

Hope you are feeling better soon.

Ellie


----------



## Carls305

Hi Ellie.st,

Thanks for the advice, have already contacted my GP and got a phone call from Right Steps, they either offered me a group session (great for someone who is panicky and anxious enough!) or sending work-books through the post and getting someone to ring me. They couldn't offer me counselling :/ I really think that would of helped me best though. Apparenlty, someone is ringing me within 28 days which is amazing seeings as I go back to work Saturday!! hence why I am trying to help myself. Yes, I was thinking about getting some acupuncture done. Hopefully it will work 

Carls xx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi Carls305
Good for you for trying to find ways to help yourself while you are waiting for the work-books to arrive.     I don't know if this will help, but I went through a very long time of ttc with all the upset and stress that goes with it.  I found that the thing that helped me best was doing as much research as I could and doing as much as I could myself in terms of improving my diet, taking supplements etc, losing weight, getting fit etc.  It made me feel just a little bit more in control as otherwise I felt that I was  totally dependent on doctors and their timescales, which, as you know, can be very frustrating.  I always tried to have my own plan as to what I was trying to do for myself over the coming x months. Oh, and Bachs Rescue Remedy helped me out alot too.  

Sending you lots of       and     , and hoping that things improve for you very soon.

Ellie


----------



## Carls305

Thank you for your advice, Ellie.st.

I am due back to work on Saturday and I am still really badly dreading it but I am talking Kalms and the Rescue Remedy now, went on the Wii a lot this week and also been swimming a couple of times, which helped me relax so much! Wish I could go swimming more but it's hard to fit in! I hate waiting for appointments, our next one is in April. I know that's not too far away but to me it's a lifetime and I just want it to be now, I know I shouldn't wish my life away it's just hard to focus on sometime. Both my fiance's and my birthday are in April and i'm dreading it, I don't really want to celebrate but i'm going to try and put on a brave face 

Thanks again, means a lot.

Carls xx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi Carls305
How about setting yourself a target for how many sessions of Wii Fit or swimming you're going to do by 4th April?  Or how many lengths you will be able to swim in one session by then?  Re birthdays, yes, it is hard but I always used to say to myself "by next birthday, our baby will be here" and it did eventually come true (see my profile).     

Hang on in there.

Ellie


----------

